# Keeping kittens in the garden



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all, been lurking for a while, but thought I'd register.

Our two kittens have had their jabs, so we're letting them out in the garden, but we're in quite a dense suburban area (terraced streets - lots of gardens and other cats) so we don't want them running free until they've been neutered and chipped.

We've got 6ft fences on 3 sides, and one of those is concrete, so doesn't pose any problems. Another side has too many climbing plants for them to find a route, but the 3rd side is trellis. They can't get through, but they can climb up... I've arranged a load of bamboo canes and other poles, so they can't get a decent jump, but that's not really a permanent measure.

Also, the back of our house is pebble-dashed, and the smaller kitten can climb up that onto the extension roof, which we want to avoid at the moment.

So... any tips on cat-proofing the garden, so I don't have to keep checking on them when I should be working? Some sort of netting for the trellis, maybe? Or would Silent Roar work (keeping them in, rather than out) if I put it along the base of the rear trellis?

All suggestions gratefully received


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i've seen this product at some cat shows Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Or google secur-a-cat which is same stuff and speak to Ros - i don't know if they do smaller kits but if you want netting etc and some poles to pop it up with then they're a fab company and good quality cat-proofing - i've been using them for years xx

it's easier as the poles go on an angle at the top so there is no way a cat can get over it xx


----------



## Cats Slave (Sep 12, 2008)

I could have written your post myself!!! We're in exactly the same situation but no pebble-dash (not saying there's anything wrong with pebble-dash tho'!). We're going to be putting in some of the netting stuff when the climbers have shed their leaves. We have 6ft bamboo screening (on a 4ft fence!) down one side of the garden and a trellis on the other side so only going to do the back wall as that's where the cats and squirrels get in - they used to run along the side fence until we put the trellis up. Not sure about stopping them from climbing up the pebble-dash though - maybe drill holes in the wall and put the netting up there as well?


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

Cats Slave said:


> I could have written your post myself!!! We're in exactly the same situation but no pebble-dash (not saying there's anything wrong with pebble-dash tho'!).


Oh, there is... 



> We're going to be putting in some of the netting stuff when the climbers have shed their leaves.


Ooh, do let us know how you get on. The proper solutions are too expensive for us to justify, but they've given me some ideas. I'm thinking of improvising a netting "roof" above the two trellis fences, and then some sort of roller obstacle on the most easily accessible pebble-dash wall, so they can't get a grip.

Having said that, they've been incredibly well behaved today... I think the wind was making them excited earlier this week.

Thanks for all the other suggestions, chaps and chapettes


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey, we have 2 kittens and live next to a really busy road. our back garden has wooden fencing they could climb and pebble dashed walls too.
I wanted to build a run for them but lack of money and enought materials i came up with another solution
6months on and it still works!

on the fence (as it has gaps big enough for a small dog to squeeze thrugh!) we used chicken wire. i know it can be expensive to buy new but I knew someone removing alot from their fence, so they quite happily gave it to me.

I got my dad to help me so not sure how he did it but next step.. some lengths of wood along the wall of my house...
I then got loads of green gardening mesh. cable tied some lengths together to get the width of my garden and created a roof, making sure there were no gaps all the way round for the cats to escape

I also got my dad to construct me a climbing pole made of some large branches.

we have a small window next to our back door so removed the glass and fitted a cat flap with a ramp down. Out 2 spend most of their time outside now!!

hope this helps.. our garden is rectangular so it was easy to create the roof.. the most dificult part was over the top of the gate but our gate was 6ft anyway so we just extended the height a little bit and created a frame around the top.


----------



## Neelix (Jul 19, 2008)

sfocata said:


> Hi all, been lurking for a while, but thought I'd register.
> 
> Our two kittens have had their jabs, so we're letting them out in the garden, but we're in quite a dense suburban area (terraced streets - lots of gardens and other cats) so we don't want them running free until they've been neutered and chipped.
> 
> ...


I can highly recommend the Katzecure system, I had it fitted this summer, it allows my 2 cats to play safely in the garden. They can't escape and no other cats can get in. Two of my neighbours have also had it fitted and they are very happy too. It also looks really good and isn't affected by the planning laws which most of the netting options are. 
Contact Andrew at Katzecure Katzecure - cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike and he will survey your garden and give you a quote, he has options for all fence/wall types.
It's definatly worth it.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Neelix said:


> I can highly recommend the Katzecure system, I had it fitted this summer, it allows my 2 cats to play safely in the garden. They can't escape and no other cats can get in. Two of my neighbours have also had it fitted and they are very happy too. It also looks really good and isn't affected by the planning laws which most of the netting options are.
> Contact Andrew at Katzecure Katzecure  cat fencing for cat breeders and cat owners alike and he will survey your garden and give you a quote, he has options for all fence/wall types.
> It's definatly worth it.


I will definately be getting this done when I get a house with a garden! Great idea


----------



## sfocata (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah, the Katzecure system looks very good. It's a bit too much of an investment for our current house, seeing as we're expecting to move fairly soo, but I'll certainly be looking into it for our next place.

Mind you, odd bit of text on their website... "However we have found that most of our customers prefer to pay by cheque"

Ch... cheq... what is this quaint old financial system of which they speak?  I just found my chequebook and realised it's nearly two years since I wrote one! Maybe the real reason is that, as a small business, they're getting shafted by CC fees.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

i read the title of this thread and thought you wanted to keep kittens living in the garden not in the house! lol - i'm glad i was wrong:w00t:


----------

